# cars for ssbbw women



## ctman5 (Jan 22, 2009)

my gilfriend is getting close to 500, and may go past that. what cars or suv's out there are fat friendly. she is obviously very wide. any of you girls out there have any suggestions? thank you


----------



## ssbbwdreamz (Jan 23, 2009)

Yes I am


----------



## bigrugbybloke (Jan 23, 2009)

similiarly cars for bhm.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jan 23, 2009)

I have a 2007 chevy malibu and fit very comfortably in there while 9 months pregnant and well into my 400's. I actually have to put the seat forward a little now to comfortably drive. That's a first!!


----------



## Indy (Jan 27, 2009)

I have a Nissan Quest van that works great and I know of 3 other BBW;s that have bought on too!


----------



## dreamer72fem (Jan 27, 2009)

I am about 460 and I have a Pontiac Vibe and I LOVE LOVE LOVE it. I am so glad I got it.


----------



## ssbbwdreamz (Jan 27, 2009)

dreamer72fem said:


> I am about 460 and I have a Pontiac Vibe and I LOVE LOVE LOVE it. I am so glad I got it.



Do you find it has plenty of room as far as seat width and distance to the steering wheel? I currently have a Pontiac Grand Prix GT and my hips already touch the middle console and drivers door so I'm kinda squished in there and at times the belly rubs the steering wheel. Pontiacs (Firebirds, Grand Ams and Grand Prixs) are all I've ever had and I can't complain as the ones I've had have always been great cars.


----------



## SSBBBWVeuveJenCoBu (Jan 27, 2009)

I can't drive & never had a license. I'm a Manhattan city chick. There's a guy here in Maryland that likes me and other ssbbws, but his vehicles are not that friendly for my size. The cars he owns: 1 is a SAAB, the other is a Miata [that one I don't even attempt to climb into].:doh: I won't touch an SUV. I'd need a step ladder to hoist myself into those.

But when I saw this thread I couldn't help but think of the new Chevy Traverse commercial. It has this little red headed girl stating that, "I'm not a little girl, I'm a BIG girl!" And "I want a BIG girl car!"

I agree kid.:bow:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm about that size (mostly belly/hips/butt) and I love my '04 Chevy Malibu.  I'm short, so I found one with a trim package that had adjustable pedals, as well as the tilt/telescoping wheel. It's very fatty friendly. I can't speak for the more current models - I've heard they've gotten smaller. Might be worth a look.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 27, 2009)

From the Important Threads sticky at the top of this board: 

*Existing threads regarding cars for large people*:
 Cars for Xtra large folk
 Roomy Cars 2001-2004??


----------



## vharbaugh (Feb 4, 2009)

I have a 03 Camry, and am over 425lbs. I am also very short and carry most of my weight in my behind and stomach. This car works great for me, but I do need a seat belt extension.


----------



## dreamer72fem (Feb 4, 2009)

ssbbwdreamz said:


> Do you find it has plenty of room as far as seat width and distance to the steering wheel? I currently have a Pontiac Grand Prix GT and my hips already touch the middle console and drivers door so I'm kinda squished in there and at times the belly rubs the steering wheel. Pontiacs (Firebirds, Grand Ams and Grand Prixs) are all I've ever had and I can't complain as the ones I've had have always been great cars.



I have plenty of room behind the steering wheel. I take up from the door to the center console but not mushed in like a sardine or anything. Before this I had a cavalier which I also really liked.....but I started to have knee probs and the cav. was too low, but the Vibe is just at a great height. I am sooo glad I bought it. 
Stacey


----------



## indy500tchr (Feb 5, 2009)

HottiMegan said:


> I have a 2007 chevy malibu and fit very comfortably in there while 9 months pregnant and well into my 400's. I actually have to put the seat forward a little now to comfortably drive. That's a first!!



Both my dad and my sister drive Chevy Malibu's and I HATE them. I can never get the seatbelts on they are so short.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 5, 2009)

That's why they make seatbelt extenders.  LOL. Seriously - my 04 Malibu is the PERFECT spacious fattymobile (much more spacious than the more modern versions I've seen) and I just have enough belt extenders to go around. lol


----------



## indy500tchr (Feb 5, 2009)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> That's why they make seatbelt extenders.  LOL. Seriously - my 04 Malibu is the PERFECT spacious fattymobile (much more spacious than the more modern versions I've seen) and I just have enough belt extenders to go around. lol




I'm just griping b/c they are the only cars I've never been able to use the seatbelt in.


----------



## RacinJason (Feb 7, 2009)

Chevy will give you a seat belt extender for free for any of thier cars. I used to be a lot heavier (currently 375 - was 575) and I have a Chevy Avalanche. I bought it and couldn't get the seat belt on. The salesman ran over to parts and immediately had them order me one, it arrived a week later and it was free. I told a friend of mine what Chevy had done and she went and requested one. They had it in stock and didn't charge her a dime.

I think by law they have to provide them. Just an FYI.

Just to throw another log on the fire, I bought my daughter a new Chevy Cobolt SS last year and I can haul myself out of it pretty easily and it's very comfortable for a "small" car. One of her girlfriends is a BBW and she fits in it fine.


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Feb 8, 2009)

Hubby is around 6'9 and 300+ lbs so he has a duel problem. Height and weight. He got a PT cruiser and has been hooked since. I am short and 295 ish, I have more than enough room. His friend who is probably 450+ also fit with no problems.


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Feb 11, 2009)

the Scion XB is very roomy. Newer modles are more roomy. try 2007 and later.


----------



## Tania (Feb 11, 2009)

No-No-Badkitty said:


> Hubby is around 6'9 and 300+ lbs so he has a duel problem. Height and weight. He got a PT cruiser and has been hooked since. I am short and 295 ish, I have more than enough room. His friend who is probably 450+ also fit with no problems.



I second this recommendation. Not only does my PT comfortably hold my size 20 butt, it accommodates my freakishly tall father AND my good friend's very, very large dad.


----------



## ssbbwdreamz (Feb 19, 2009)

....................


----------

